# BOTTLE DATE OF MANUFACTURE



## UncleBruce (Sep 17, 2021)

I weighed these bottles both right at 12oz.  2 different manufacturers.  Are they 1947 & 1949 according to the base info?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 18, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I weighed these bottles both right at 12oz.  2 different manufacturers.  Are they 1947 & 1949 according to the base info?
> View attachment 229846View attachment 229847


I know the Anchor Hocking is 1947. The Obear- Nester date code (same as Anchor Hocking) is 2 digits to the right of the mark, but that would make it 1977. Doesn't look right does it. I would guess by elimination it must be 1949. Odd because the top one looks newer to me with the stippling.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know the Anchor Hocking is 1947. The Obear- Nester date code (same as Anchor Hocking) is 2 digits to the right of the mark, but that would make it 1977. Doesn't look right does it. I would guess by elimination it must be 1949. Odd because the top one looks newer to me with the stippling.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I couldn't make heads or tails on the N code that's why I weighed the bottles figuring that possibly the 1977 glass making technology would have improved and possibly less glass needed ergo a lighter bottle.  Since they were less that 1/10 of an ounce difference in weight I wonder if the date was therefore the 49.  I am assuming modern bottle weigh less, but I have yet to verify that as I am currently drinking ale out of cans.  Ha Ha.  I will have to have my wife drink one of her Bud Selects so I can check it out.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I couldn't make heads or tails on the N code that's why I weighed the bottles figuring that possibly the 1977 glass making technology would have improved and possibly less glass needed ergo a lighter bottle.  Since they were less that 1/10 of an ounce difference in weight I wonder if the date was therefore the 49.  I am assuming modern bottle weigh less, but I have yet to verify that as I am currently drinking ale out of cans.  Ha Ha.  I will have to have my wife drink one of her Bud Selects so I can check it out.


The stippling was invented by Owen Co. In 1940.  Maybe bottles just made on an older automatic bottle machine? Smaller operation?
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The stippling was invented by Owen Co. In 1940.  Maybe bottles just made on an older automatic bottle machine? Smaller operation?
> ROBBYBOBBY64


I was also noticing that on the N bottle the translucent part of the base is not perfectly round, indicating thicker glass inside, it has an oblong appearance.  Hard to describe, but the modern bottle have more uniformity on their glass thickness.  That maybe a clue that it is closer to the 1949 date.  I did email the SHA guy, but have not gotten a reply yet.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I was also noticing that on the N bottle the translucent part of the base is not perfectly round, indicating thicker glass inside, it has an oblong appearance.  Hard to describe, but the modern bottle have more uniformity on their glass thickness.  That maybe a clue that it is closer to the 1949 date.  I did email the SHA guy, but have not gotten a reply yet.  Thanks for the input.


Looks 49. That line between the 2 numbers may mean something.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks 49. That line between the 2 numbers may mean something.


I wondered about that line also.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

No mention of any dash. https://glassbottlemarks.com/obear-nester-glass-company/
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No mention of any dash. https://glassbottlemarks.com/obear-nester-glass-company/
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No there wasn't.  There were mentions of the number being in a different place, but not a pair of numbers.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

Can't be 1977 looks even older than 1949, not by much but.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

